# Will his ears go up?



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

He is 4 months today his right ear getting there but his left pretty flimsy. They were both up the other day when he woke up in his cage. Then after few mins back down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

They'll go up


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Our Jake only had one ear up when we got him at 4 months of age. So it shouldn't be long! Looks like he is going to be a Big Boy!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You could always tape if you're worried.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Thank you was just a bit worried


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

They may permanently go up, but as a precaution, I would _definitely_ recommend taping now. Regular breath-right strips (make sure they are regular, other kinds won't work) and eyelash glue work well. 
Apply the eyelash glue to the sticky side of the breath-right strip. 
Place two strips in each ear vertically, on each of the creases. 
They tend to scratch them off, so you'll have to be consistent with reapplying them.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

My breeder told me that its perfectly normal for ears to not be until the pup hits 6 months, then they recommend tape. He said long coats take a little longer because of the hair behind the ears. I certainly wouldn't worry at 4 months.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Donovan514 said:


> My breeder told me that its perfectly normal for ears to not be until the pup hits 6 months, then they recommend tape. He said long coats take a little longer because of the hair behind the ears. I certainly wouldn't worry at 4 months.


Taping after 5/6 mos will not do anything. I taped my puppy's ears just past 5 mos and one did not take still. He's a little floppy. XD

Ideal time to do it is 3-4 mos. And there's no harm in doing it as a precaution if you want them up. I sure would/did. I had a border collie, with long hair as well. You will want to shave the inside fully and the outside of the back will help to take weight off. 

I used tongue depressors, breathe right strips, and tear mender.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with DJ. My bogey is 4.5 months. If they aren't up by then I use forms. Yes they can still go up on their own but the chances decrease after 5-6 months. Best results are to provide support by 5 months if they are not up and if it is important to you.

His right ear is well on it's way, I would be more concerned with the left ear.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

His left one looks almost like the right one today. The picture I posted was from last week. I know it can take up to 6-7 months maybe longer but to be safe I will tape in about 2 weeks if not up. He will be 4.5 months then. Which is more preferred the ear forms or breathe right strips?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

mydogs said:


> His left one looks almost like the right one today. The picture I posted was from last week. I know it can take up to 6-7 months maybe longer but to be safe I will tape in about 2 weeks if not up. He will be 4.5 months then. Which is more preferred the ear forms or breathe right strips?


Ear forms are probably going to stay on/in longer. Either is fine, though!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Spoke too soon the floppy ear is making it's way up! The base on both are strong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sometimes can take up to a year! chew toys help make the muscles around the ears stronger.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

mydogs said:


> Spoke too soon the floppy ear is making it's way up! The base on both are strong.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They are well on their way up. If for some reason they don't make it all the way just use tear mender. The forms are needed more so when it's the base that is weak. He's looking good!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> They are well on their way up. If for some reason they don't make it all the way just use tear mender. The forms are needed more so when it's the base that is weak. He's looking good!


Will do! And thank you


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

theyre up for now)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Cutie!


----------

